# Dolomite gravel



## Byron H (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anyone know where one can get dolomite gravel?

Byron.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Dumb question but I will ask anyways. Have you tried a Landscape supply store?


----------



## Byron H (Apr 28, 2010)

Not a dumb question at all. Yes, I did ask at those out my way.

Dolomite used to be sold as aquarium substrate gravel for marine tanks and rift lake cichlids, but lately no one seems to have it. It is the best way to raise the hardness sufficient to buffer pH. It only takes a bit, I had 2-3 tablespoons in the filter on my 115g tank, and it lasted for over a decade but has not worn out.


----------



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

Dowell Coal Black Dolomite Gravel - 25lbs

Is that it?

Store is in Burnaby along Lougheed Hwy.


----------



## Byron H (Apr 28, 2010)

blazingazn said:


> Dowell Coal Black Dolomite Gravel - 25lbs
> 
> Is that it?
> 
> Store is in Burnaby along Lougheed Hwy.


Thanks, but unfortunately this is not true dolomite. This source came up in my online searching and I was in J&L on Thursday, but this gravel does not appear to be "dolomite." There is nothing on the bag about it being made from dolomite, and the store personnel agreed and were at a loss to explain why they have it identified as "Dolomite Gravel" when it does not appear to be such. Ironically, I was the second person to enquire for dolomite that day.

So the search continues.

You can get true dolomite is the States, but the shipping would be expensive and I'm trying to find a Canadian source.

Byron.


----------



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

ah I see.

if you really have to order from the states, you can get it shipped to a Receiving Service in Washington State like this one,

Hagen's of Blaine -- (360) 332-5246 -- Shipping & Receiving, Private Mail Boxes, Fax Service, Photo Copies, Online Consignment

And pick it up by crossing the border.


----------



## jjrock (Oct 16, 2010)

did you happen to find the dolomite that you're looking for? I'm also trying to look for it to use as an additive to dirt soil substrate that i'm setting up.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

J & L Aquatics has coal black dolomite gravel. Is that the right kind? Dowell Coal Black Dolomite Gravel - 25lbs


----------



## Byron H (Apr 28, 2010)

jjrock, I didn't track down any dolomite, but I did find aragonite which is very much the same thing and this is widely available. Aragonite is a crystal form of calcium carbonate. CarribSea market it, and include it along with magnesium in their crushed coral substrate. I have added about half a cup of this to the canister filter, same as how I used to use dolomite, and it has raised GH by 2-3 dGH. The pH went up too, from 6 to 7.2, but this can lower down slightly with the natural biology in the aquarium.

As you can see, it is very active in very small quantities. I've always preferred using this in the filter so it can be more easily controlled; mixed in with the substrate would cause very high hardness and pH up to 8 (according to the label, and given my experience I can well believe this) and in a planted tank of soft water fish this is not acceptable.

Morainy, that so-called dolomite gravel at J&L is not dolomite, as far as one can tell. As I mentioned preivously in this thread, I did go there and nothing on the package suggests dolomite is included. The fellow in J&L had no explanation as to why they call it dolomite on their website. I doubt it is, but I wasn't prepared to buy a bag just to test it. J&L do carry aragonite, both the CarribSea and in bulk.


----------

